# I need to make my first bandsaw jig. Help!



## BearTricks (16 Jun 2016)

I have a 12" square piece, about an inch and a half thick, made from three pieces of sapele laminated together and intended as a stool seat. What I need to do is cut an angle all the way round the piece as seen in the below image.

Is it as simple as just clamping the piece to a bit of mdf or ply, raising the board up to the right angle using wedges then running it along each edge? If it is then good, but I've spent a while hand planing this wood to be perfect and I don't want to run in to any issues, for example with excess pressure on the blade etc. A bandsaw is all I have access to at the moment. The table saw is away in storage since I don't have enough room for it.


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Jun 2016)

Does the bandsaw table not tilt?


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2016)

What bandsaw do you have, can you not tilt the table?

(MB beat me to it)


----------



## Beau (16 Jun 2016)

No need for a full jig when just a strip of wood clamped or double sided in place will do the job. Just make sure you are not cutting quite full depth of the seats so the lower edge remains supported by the bandsaw table.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2016)

If you can't tip your table and you need to go the displacement packing route:-

As long as your stock (The Seat) has parallel sides (constant width) you may have better control if you place the packer close to the blade and use the fence to support and keep the stock running straight. Just remember to have it Face up if you intend to have the taper undercut.


----------



## custard (10 Jul 2016)

BearTricks":1fr76okl said:


> I have a 12" square piece, about an inch and a half thick, made from three pieces of sapele laminated together and intended as a stool seat. What I need to do is cut an angle all the way round the piece as seen in the below image.
> 
> Is it as simple as just clamping the piece to a bit of mdf or ply, raising the board up to the right angle using wedges then running it along each edge? If it is then good, but I've spent a while hand planing this wood to be perfect and I don't want to run in to any issues, for example with excess pressure on the blade etc. A bandsaw is all I have access to at the moment. The table saw is away in storage since I don't have enough room for it.



If you've put a lot of effort into the seat and haven't much experience making angle cuts on the bandsaw then the best advice I can give is to do the job in two or more bites. 

So set the cut up so that the bandsaw blade is not coming right up to the top surface of the seat, maybe 5 or 6mm down from the top. Go right around the seat and if your'e happy with the job then make your next cut the finish cut. If you're _not_ happy figure out what went wrong and do another trial cut, this time finishing 2 or 3mm down from the top face of the seat. By then you'll be an experienced old hand, so you'll take the finish cut with total confidence!

Nice design by the way, you're right to put that bevel on the seat, it gives it a much more contemporary twist.

Good luck!


----------

